# Saber matemática VS saber de matemática



## Maria S.

Olá
Fiquei na dúvida quanto à diferença entre "saber" e "saber de" no sentido de "entender de...":
*Eu sei matemática. Ele sabe bem filosofia.*
VS
*Eu sei de matemática. Ele sabe bem de filosofia.*


----------



## Monicaallred

Olá, Maria!

Em princípio, a diferença seria uma pequena nuance em que o *de *reforça a ideia de "a respeito de", "sobre":

_eu sei de matemática_ = _eu sei coisas sobre matemática; entendo aspectos, àreas, assuntos do campo da matemática
ele sabe bem de filosofia = ele sabe bem coisas sobre filosofia; entende aspectos, àreas, assuntos do campo da filosofia_

No entanto, na prática, principalmente em conversas cotidianas, não vejo diferença entre as formulações que você propôs.
Mas vale ressaltar que "eu sei de matemática" e "ele sabe bem de filosofia" não me parecem formulações corretas. Não sei se os gramáticos as consideram adequadas e eu mesma não as utilizo no dia-a-dia. No entanto, tenho certeza de já tê-las ouvido várias vezes de outros nativos.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Maria S.

Monicaallred said:


> Olá, Maria!
> 
> Em princípio, a diferença seria uma pequena nuance em que o *de *reforça a ideia de "a respeito de", "sobre":
> 
> _eu sei de matemática_ = _eu sei coisas sobre matemática; entendo aspectos, àreas, assuntos do campo da matemática
> ele sabe bem de filosofia = ele sabe bem coisas sobre filosofia; entende aspectos, àreas, assuntos do campo da filosofia_
> 
> No entanto, na prática, principalmente em conversas cotidianas, não vejo diferença entre as formulações que você propôs.
> Mas vale ressaltar que "eu sei de matemática" e "ele sabe bem de filosofia" não me parecem formulações corretas. Não sei se os gramáticos as consideram adequadas e eu mesma não as utilizo no dia-a-dia. No entanto, tenho certeza de já tê-las ouvido várias vezes de outros nativos.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.


Obrigada!


----------



## pfaa09

Monicaallred said:


> Mas vale ressaltar que "eu sei de matemática" e "ele sabe bem de filosofia" não me parecem formulações corretas.


No entanto, se dissermos: "Ele sabe *muito de* filosofia", já seria uma oração completamente "normal" e não soaria estranho, apesar de não considerar as frases erradas.
O verbo saber pode ser usado como transitivo directo, transitivo indirecto, intransitivo e pronominal.
Como verbo transitivo indirecto é usado com objectos indirectos iniciados pela preposição *de*, neste caso,
com a acepção de: "ser instruído em".


----------



## Maria S.

pfaa09 said:


> No entanto, se dissermos: "Ele sabe *muito de* filosofia", já seria uma oração completamente "normal" e não soaria estranho, apesar de não considerar as frases erradas.
> O verbo saber pode ser usado como transitivo directo, transitivo indirecto, intransitivo e pronominal.
> Como verbo transitivo indirecto é usado com objectos indirectos iniciados pela preposição *de*, neste caso,
> com a acepção de: "ser instruído em".


Obrigada!

E completando a minha pergunta inicial: será que "conhecer" pode substituir "saber" neste contexto?
*Eu conheço bem matemática. Ele conhece filosofia.*

As frases parecem-me estranhas, no entanto a frase *Eu conheço a história de Portugal* parece mais normal...


----------



## pfaa09

Maria S. said:


> Eu conheço bem matemática. Ele conhece filosofia.


Não é uma boa escolha verbal.


Maria S. said:


> Por alguma razão as frases parecem-me estranhas, no entanto a frase *Eu conheço a história de Portugal* parece mais normal...


Sim, é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Ari RT

Maria S. said:


> E completando a minha pergunta inicial: será que "conhecer" pode substituir "saber" neste contexto?
> *Eu conheço bem matemática. Ele conhece filosofia.*
> 
> As frases parecem-me estranhas, no entanto a frase *Eu conheço a história de Portugal* parece mais normal...


Não creio que faça grande diferença. Veja a resposta da Monica acima (post #2). 
- O que o Fulano sabe de linguística é uma grandeza.
- Conhece de motores mais que os engenheiros.

E até com verbos substantivados:
- Ninguém manja mais que ele de pescar à noite (informal).
- Entende muito de passar o dia na praia. De trabalhar que é bom...


----------



## Maria S.

Ari RT said:


> - Conhece de motores mais que os engenheiros.


Ah, "conhecer" até pode ser usado com a preposição "de"? Não sabia


----------



## Ari RT

Se aceitarmos 'sabe muito de filosofia' (e minha opinião é no sentido de que esse uso seja válido porque vernacular), então pelas mesmas razões aceitemos 'conhecer de'. Não digo que seja um uso 'formal', canônico. Digo, sim, que é assim que as pessoas falam. Isso deve valer alguma coisa. Aliás, não consigo imaginar uma situação - no Brasil - na qual um palestrante proferisse essas estruturas e elas chamassem a atenção. Passariam despercebidas e seriam compreendidas sem dificuldades e sem alçar de sobrancelhas.


----------



## meencantesp

Tenho a impressão de que "saber" sem a preposição "de" pode soar mais forte em alguns casos. Por exemplo, se digo que "sei programação", a ideia é mais forte e abrangente que ao dizer que "sei de programação". Saber de programação é ter domínio mínimo, mesmo que muito vago, enquanto saber programação indica domínio maior.

Dizer que sabe algo, sem a preposição, sem que o domine, soa-me um pouco pretensioso.


----------



## Donn

"Alguém que sabe de programação" = "alguém que ouviu falar de programação"?  Mas 'em alguns casos', porque não seria o mesmo em outros exemplos como "motores", "filosofía"?  Talvez a diferença seja entre coisa e atividade?


----------



## Monicaallred

Donn said:


> "Alguém que sabe de programação" = "alguém que ouviu falar de programação"?


Não... "Alguém que sabe de programação" não apenas _ouviu falar de programação_, mas também tem conhecimento na área mais aprofundado que a maior parte do público em geral, seja porque estudou programação, seja porque praticou programação. 

Talvez você esteja confundindo com formulações como "Eu sei do que aconteceu." Essa frase, cujo significado é "Estou a par do que aconteceu", dependendo do contexto, pode ser quase sinônimo de "Eu ouvi falar do que aconteceu."


----------



## Donn

Monicaallred said:


> Não... "Alguém que sabe de programação" não apenas _ouviu falar de programação_, mas também tem conhecimento na área mais aprofundado que a maior parte do público em geral, seja porque estudou programação, seja porque praticou programação.



Vê diferença entre isso e "que sabe programação"?


----------



## Monicaallred

Donn said:


> Vê diferença entre isso e "que sabe programação"?



Eu vejo a diferença que Meencantesp apontou no item #11... Se não ficar claro, terei prazer em tentar explicar melhor.


----------



## Donn

Bem, estamos em acordo - "saber de programação é ter domínio mínimo" - mas realmente o que eu queria, foi entender se isso seja universal de toda tópica, ou talvez seja o caso com _atividades_ como programação, e não aplica com linguística por exemplo?  Que entra também uma questão de _tipo_ de domínio - compreensivo vs. profundo? porque quem quer programar não tem que saber tudo, mas há uns conhecimentos que são obrigatório - e sabendo estes, eu sei programação.  Com linguística, não seria mais comum "sabe de", porque ninguém vai linguisticar?


----------



## Monicaallred

Ah, tá... acho que entendi sua pergunta agora. Bem, eu não sei te dizer se o que constatamos acima é universal, afinal pode haver exceções que não me venham agora à mente. No entanto, eu tenho a _impressão_ de que é algo universal sim.

Quanto ao exemplo específico de linguística, é possível sim dizer "ele sabe *de *linguística", assim como também é possível dizer "ele sabe linguística". Eu só faria uma ressalva: continuo com a impressão de que a formulação "saber *de*", como usado em vários exemplos deste fio, pertence a um registro informal da língua, talvez até se aproxime da variante de menos prestígio. Por essa razão, tenho dificuldade de imaginar alguém que usaria a expressão "saber *de*" com um campo tão específico do conhecimento como a linguística. Entretanto, pode ser uma falsa impressão minha, principalmente tendo em vista o que o Ari RT disse em #9. 
Por fim, mais uma ressalva: não sei explicar exatamente a razão disso, mas a frase "O que o Fulano *sabe de* linguística é uma grandeza.", proposta pelo Ari no item #7, não me parece pertencer a uma variante de menos prestígio da língua, diferentemente de frases como "Ele *sabe de* matemática." e "Ele *sabe de* filosofia."


----------



## meencantesp

Vocês me fizeram pensar.

Acho que realmente existe essa diferença entre áreas teóricas e áreas práticas. Nas últimas, há limites mais definidos, já que, para saber programação, a pessoa precisa saber programar, assim como, para saber instalação elétrica, ela precisa saber instalar coisas elétricas. Nas teóricas, ao contrário, duvido que alguém se considere dominador por completo de alguma delas, já que as ciências são mais cheias de ramificações, nas quais, deixando um pouco de lado todo o resto, os especialistas se aprofundam. Creio que a gente diria que "sabe muito de linguística" ou que "sabe (fazer) análise acústica", mas não diria que "sabe linguística". Talvez a gente dissesse que "sabe fonologia", um pouco mais provável. Quem sabe, ainda, preferisse dizer que é linguista, o que, ainda que não indique domínio completo da área (impossível ou muito improvável), é bem menos "exigente".

Há exceções, como as línguas. "Saber de francês", por exemplo, considero agramatical.

Por último, para mim não há nenhuma diferença de prestígio ou formalidade entre "saber" e "saber de", mas tão-somente de intencionalidade/significado.


----------



## guihenning

Não vejo nenhuma razão para censurar "saber de". Parece-me entretanto que a história aqui é bem mais simples do que se imagina: "saber" substituiu "entender de", mas apenas o verbo foi substituído e a preposição da expressão original se manteve. Exemplos similares pululam na(s) língua(s) e aqui entra muito bem o exemplo luso "perceber de" que aparentemente seguiu o mesmo caminho. O verbo que se utiliza parecer ser de somenos importância, contanto que a ele se siga a preposição do "original" que é "de". E tanto parece ser verdade que esses verbos assumem significados distintos (ou agramaticais) se lhes tirarmos a preposição.


----------



## Donn

meencantesp said:


> "Saber de francês", por exemplo, considero agramatical.



E "Saber francês" é bom, ou não?  Eu sei português ... "I know Portuguese", OK, mas o tradução típica seria "eu conheço português", não é?  (A propósito, "know" e "conhecer" deriva da mesma palavra indo-europeia.  O inglês tinha o verbo cognato com alemão "wissen", "wit", até século XV;  o português seria "ver".)


----------



## guihenning

Eu só diria “eu sei português” ou mais comumente “eu falo português”.


----------



## meencantesp

Tanto "saber" quanto "falar" servem, como disse o @guihenning. "Conhecer português", nunca. Seria possível "Conheço _o _(idioma) português", com o artigo, mas não significaria sabê-lo, e sim ter ouvido falar dele.


----------

